# Ich will den Pfeil von ner Select-Box einfärben!!!



## OFFI83 (15. Juni 2001)

Meine Homepage: OFFI-online


Huhu!
Hab ein Problem: Ich hab ein Formular mit StyleSheets versehen, dass hat auch soweit geklappt, aber:

wie bekomme ich den pfeil recht an einer select-box farbig? jedenfalls nicht mit den befehlen eine scrollleiste einzufärben 

Wer kann helfen????

CU
OFFI

PS: Hier die Seite mit dem Formular: http://www.offi-online.de/awards/awardvergabe/bewerbung.htm


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (15. Juni 2001)

meiner meinung nach geht das nicht.. bzw. noch nicht.
aber da möchte ich mich aus selbstzwecken gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen.

eigentlich ist es bis nun an den systemfarben gebunden, z.b. die von windows oder so, denk ich mal


----------



## Scalé (15. Juni 2001)

Den text hier vergessen 
ich hatte was verpeilt


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (15. Juni 2001)

ja das is ja auch kein ding, es geht hier um die select form

d.h. das ist das teil wo du drauf klickst und da öffnet sich son teil wo du ganz viel drinne stehen siehst.

(ich sikkte weniger malzbier trinken *umkipp*)


----------



## Scalé (15. Juni 2001)

uff ich auch 
sorry habs verpeilt 

ja des soll glaub ich in css2 funzen. (was ja aber noch net so unterstützt wird)


----------



## xxenon (17. Juni 2001)

solte man mal abchecken ob das gemacht wird (das fehlt nämlich wirklich)

wenn nicht: m@il an w3c und microsoft(weil sich die nicht an die vorgaben des w3c halten, obwohl sie das größte mitglied des vereins sind))

greets, xxenon


----------

